

VMware backs down, changes vSphere 5 pricing - timf
http://gigaom.com/cloud/vmware-backs-down-changes-vsphere-5-pricing/

======
lsc
Ram prices recently fell dramatically. (the really dramatic drop is that 8GiB
modules are now priced reasonably; it used to be you'd pay 2x or more per
gigabyte for higher-density modules, and now the price per gigabyte drops
slightly as density increases, I mean, until you get to the 16GiB modules,
which are still ridiculous.) This change has triggered a surge in ram density
in newer servers.

It looks like VMware is trying pretty hard to capture most of the surplus
value created by the cheaper ram.

I mean, it's been long said that VMware will look at how much money you can
save by virtualizing and consolidating your old hardware, then they try to
charge just enough less than that number to make the project still worth
doing; In the past, I think, this has been seen as more reasonable, as vmware
is helping to create some of that value.

Moving to grab some of the surplus value created by cheap high-density ram,
something VMware has nothing to do with, I think, has been seen as unjustified
and greedy in the SysAdmin world; it remains to be seen if still charging by
the gigabyte of ram but just charging less will be accepted.

------
Getahobby
This is not a concession. For my essentials plus license I get 256gb RAM under
4, but now even under the amended new licensing I only get 32gb. Still not
happy.

------
cHalgan
VMware reminds me of Palm in 2000... They start something which will change
the entire industry but somehow they are loosing their lead rapidly...

~~~
parth16
Lol. Can you explain how?

~~~
SageRaven
Hyper-V is gonna eat VMWare's lunch. 2008 Server is kicking ass and taking
names, and is indeed a solid product from what I hear. MS's next iteration of
server+virtualization will be the death knell for VMWare unless VMWare
drastically reduces prices and comes up with remarkable innovative
improvements in the next few years.

~~~
Duff
Hyper-V is a hail mary play, in case EMC/VMWare does something really stupid
to screw up a good thing.

VMWare is an enterprise product. How many big enterprises are using Hyper-V?
(A: Zero, officially anyway)

------
r00fus
They're still charging based on vRAM. I don't see this as much of a backdown,
really.

